# Themes for '09??



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, so I have been trying to come up with a theme for next years kids..... I know, I know, I have 5 months - but I like to be prepared! LOL!

So what themes have you thought of / have used that you had success with and were able to come up with about 20 names?

Do you name your unregistered in the same theme?

Oh how old do you all tattoo registered kids?

Thanks
Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

on of my friends said I should use fantasy names this year for my kids........I wouldnt know any since i am not into fantasy but its an idea :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm kind of going for either Historical figures or Fantasy or German names. (My mom wants the german names.) but for the doelings I am keeping out of my does their names are either going to be Shayenna, (shay-en-ah) Liebba (lee-eh-bah) or Arwen and Lipinnin. Yes, I have realized I am a very weird person . . . people actually tell me I am the type of person who could go around with my head missing and never notice . . .lol. . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - I have no idea what I am going to use yet - please keep the ideas coming!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe, if you want I can list my 2 pages of notebook paper of goat names on here . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

here are some registered names: 
Girl: 
Glory Bound
Faith in Prayer
Silk Stockings
April in Paris
Cinnemon (sp?) Twist
Blue Sioux
Chorus Girl
Never on Sunday
Sashay 
Innocent Secret
Ruhla
Magnum Opus
Faryanna
Freedom Rings
Viva La Diva
Well Chosen
Need I Say More 


boy: 
Genuine Hillbilly
Black Jack Davey (mine!!!) 
John Henry
Exchange Rate
Shy Boots
Bamboozled
Black Lite
The General Jackson
Ghostbuster
Carnival King


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Food Names
Flower Names
Human Names
Historical Names
Greek & Roman Mythology
Religeous Names
Royalty Names
Screen/Tv Acters/Actresses Names
Places Names
Sports Fan Names
Nature Names
Car model/make names
:baby: :girl: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie - 

You sparked an interest in the car names - we are huge old car fans. My hubby owns an auto body shop. He has a desoto and a 46 Ford 4 door with suicide doors. I am working on a 29 Willies Rat Rod. He bought me the shell - and this winter he is going to show me what I need to do. I can't wait!!!

Maybe we will do that - but we will see! 

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well here's some ideas for car/truck names :
Accord
Acura
Bentley
Blazer
Beemer
Buick
Celica
Chevy (oops .. unless you're a Ford person)
Diesel
Dodge
Ford
Honda
Jalopy
Jet
Jetta (not sure if that's spelled right)
Mack
Mazda
Mercedes
Mitsi (short for Mitsubushi)
Nissan
Porsche (you can add an "a" to the end for Porcscha)
Rambler
Regal
Rolls Royce
Saturn
Seville
Steamer
Sterling
Subaru
Volvo (ok, that name sounds a little "weird" ... so maybe not that one)


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, and don't forget :
Viper
Rod (Hot Rod)
Sierra (cutlast sierra)(sp?)
Ram (Dodge Ram)
Tundra (Toyot tundra)
Camri (sp?)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh....car names...that is awesome!! I think you should go w/ that Allison! And even your hubby could get into it w/ ya! Great idea Julie!

As for me...my names are always random.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

posted some of my names in a previous comment . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yes, and my #5 fav. would be Poise and Ivy for a girl . . . I thought that was really cute . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like the car idea - so I have started a list of possibles. I think that I am going to go with OLD cars so I will let you know what I come up with! 

Thank you all for such great ideas~

Now - would you name the unregistered offspring with the same theme???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I definately would name the unreg. kids w/ the old car theme. That would be very cool! You can also say you're kid theme this year is old cars or something like that on your website.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I was thinking of doing the car time for kids from Mazarati. 

I was thinking of doing names from character from some of my favorite books. The Stephine Plum books or Southern names for kids from Dixie Darlin.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

rebelshope - are you all into the old cars also??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, Kelebek, list all yur possibles! We want to :shocked:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise - possibilities on names / themes - or possibilities on what is born?

I guess I don't understand = Blonde moment!!! LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Possible names, dear . . .and speaking of blond moment I would like to share a story about my blond friend . . . 
whenever sally did something dumb, she'd say, blond moment! and then one time I decided to test this theory about blonds. :shades: 
She had a crush on one of my guy cousins so I asked her, "Did you know that he has five toes on each foot?" 
She gapes at me, "HE DOES???!!!" 
I'm like, _this can't be happening_. And trying to get her to 'get it' I continued, "Yeah--- did you know I have ten toes IN ALL?" 
She gives me this sickened little look and whispers, _"You do?" _
I finally broke down and laughed so hard and when she figured out her toe numbers she just about kicked my behindy. :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ahhh ok! LOL! Well I am just now starting to work on it. I was doing some work stuff. I am not sure WHY they expect me to do actual work while I am here - LOL!

Ok, so here is another blonde one for you! 

When we were looking for bridesmaid dresses for my wedding I took my sister (who is quite a bit younger then me - I think she was 18 at the time) and my best friend with me downtown (about 40 minutes away.) We wanted to take the top off of the Jeep so we did. We were having a girls day. When we got to our destination, my little sister got out of the back of the Jeep. I told her to make sure to roll the windows up and lock the doors..... SHE DID! My best friend and I about died laughing. I looked at her, with tears rolling down my face from laughing so hard and asked why in the H%&& did she roll the windows up and lock the doors when there is NO TOP ON THE JEEP!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so here we go with a list so far - 

Baraccuda (cuda)
Bel Air
Cadillac
Camero
Catalina
Chevelle 
Cobra
Comet
Corvair
Corvette (vette)
Cougar
Coupe
Dart
Duster
El Camino
Falcon
Firebird
Fury
GTO
Hornet
Impala
Lemans
Malibu
Manhattan
Mark
Matador
Meadowbrook
Mercury
Model A
Model T
Monterey
Mustang
Newport
Nova
Ranchero
Rivera
Roadrunner
Roadster
Rocket
Rols Royce
Studebaker
Thunderbird (T-bird)
Traveler
Triumph
Valiant
Willys
Windsor
Woody


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

kelebek - how many kids are you going to have? you have a very long list there! 

this next year i'm going by mothers- execpt Goat Head, i'll name them something random i cant name a goat (Goat butt, or Goat Knee) 

I'm also thinking twon city names (from ak) like Bristol, Galena, Amber, Unalaska, Kobuk, Kivilina, Chikaloon, etc., are there any cool or pretty names in (idaho?)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 12 girls as of right now to breed out.

Joy - trips (has thrown nothing less then twins - but usually quads)
Snow - twins
Ginger - twins
Blanca - trips (did throw quads this year)
Daisie Mae - twins
Boots - twins
Lola - twins
Twilight - single
Sherbert - single
Firecracker - single
Trisha - twins (if she takes)
Dora - single (would love twins)


So that is 22 kids that I am anticipating if everything goes as planned - but I am going to look at the most being 28 kids..... but we will see!

Oh plus the lambs!!! I have 4 ewes and hubby wants to get more!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my my, you'll have your hands full!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah, I am just trying to space them out as best as I can. But with trying to get as many bred by the 2 bucks before they leave.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to comment on car make names... I used that theme last year.....I had, Wrangler, Cherokee, Patriot, Titan, Liberty, and Commander....I LOVE Jeep Wranglers so that is why most of them were named after Jeeps....the only one that didnt follow that is Titan and that is because I ran out of names.

I havent thought of a theme for this year but I like the suggestions


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to go with flower names, "K" names, and descriptive food words for Scrumptious's kids. So far I plan to keep Show Stopper-aka Topper- as a dry yearling so next year i'll probably go with Theatre/Musical names for her kids. I'll probably go with E names for Ella and Emma's kids. Ella and Emma are half Saanen/Half LaMancha so their kids will be first gen Americans I think. It is early and i've only had one cup of coffee so correct me if i'm wrong. I thought I was getting away from the whole percentage thing when I got out of the minis-guess I just couldn't get away from them . I thought of going with Tiger Lily for a doe kid out of Calalily-but I dont know that I want to call a goat "Tiger" for short .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it is settled, we are doing the car theme - hubby's ears perked when I said it.

However, there is a little twist. Since "Joe Dirt" is breeding hopefully 3 of my girls, there will be a bit of a variance on his kids. Typically I name them SLR Minis (Sire Intitial) (name) so for instance, Turner was sired by Gabriel, and Turner's registered name is SLR Minis G Lil' Turner. 

Joe's kids are going to be something like ---- SLR Minis Joe Cool Cuda or SLR Minis Joe's Comet

Anyone have any other "good" spin offs that I can use for "Joe Dirt's" kids? If anyone is curious - Joe got his name because of his "hair do". There is a movie by Daniel Spade named "Joe Dirt" that is my husband and I's favorite movie - it is hilarious and the main caracter "Joe Dirt" has a mullet and has some ---- issues! LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Murcury Joe? Dirty Joe Mucury .. . I know I didn't spell that righ t. . . now you know how good I know cars . . . Nova Dirt . .. Joe Nova . . . Nova Joe . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison...I think you mean David Spade....That is sucha funny movie! Love it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylie - you are soooo correct - thank you. I don't know what I was thinking about!! LOL!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

kelebek said:


> rebelshope - are you all into the old cars also??


Not really but that was his name and I like to follow themes from sire and dam to kids. Or at least that is my plan, since I have not had kids yet.

Although if I had the money I would get an old vette. I do like them, but then again, where would I put the goats, dogs, horses, etc.


----------

